# Is it normal an aggressive behavior in my dog ​​after neutering her?



## steph518 (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been asking myself this question. I have a friend that neutered her dog and she became aggressive after that. She asked me, but I don't really know because all my female dogs are neutered and they did not became aggressive. Not even with male dogs. Please help!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

First Female dogs get spayed not neutered. Can you elaberate on this aggression. How long has it been since she was spayed? what is she doing to be aggressive? aggression towards dogs or people?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Not really. Right afterwards when they are in pain, they can be more prone to snap/grouchy. But most people spay when the dog is approaching teenage years, and the dog will start testing people. If they didn't correctly shape the behaviors they wanted, they could have an aggressive dog, but not necessarily as a result of the spay. I've owned numerous female dogs that were all spayed, and never had one show aggression. I know there are some anti spay/neutering studies that say altered dogs are more aggressive, but I've never seen/heard of any in real life. Some dogs are not trained properly or are poorly bred and have poor temperments. That they were spayed, and as adults are aggressive is not necessarily due to the spaying. And if you think about it, removing hormones normally makes animals more stable. Look at horses for example...Most stallions are gelded to make them easier for people to handle/ride. It doesn't make them more aggressive to remove hormones.


----------



## steph518 (Oct 3, 2011)

Spay, thanks! She was spayed three weeks ago. Whenever her owner gets near her she shows her teeth and begin to growl. I don't know if she is aggressive with other dogs because her owner does not have another dog. I'm asking because I don't really know all my dogs are spayed and the are not aggressive at all. And I recently rescued a Siberian husky because he was aggressive I neutered him and behavior improved significantly. He's not aggressive right now he even loves kids of course I trained him by my own because I did not have money to pay for a trainer. Sorry if my English isn't good. If the dog is male he gets neutered?


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

the behaviour problem is most likely not from her being spayed. I have never heard of dogs getting aggressive because of a spay. and yes when males get fixed it call neutering.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> And if you think about it, removing hormones normally makes animals more stable. Look at horses for example...Most stallions are gelded to make them easier for people to handle/ride. It doesn't make them more aggressive to remove hormones.


Not saying that spaying a female creates aggression, but . . . not all hormones do the same thing. Dropping testosterone levels (gelding/neutering) would have a very different influence on behavior than dropping estrogen levels (spaying)


----------



## steph518 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for your answers! I work at an animal sanctuary we have 300 dogs each of them are spayed/neutered and none of them became aggressive from that. Males usually become less aggressive if they were aggressive. And females just stays the same. But people here tells me what spotted nikes said, the studies that peoples have done that they become more aggressive when neutered or spayed. 
If somebody doesn't know a sanctuary is a place that gives a provisional home to street dogs they get spayed/neutered, vaccinated and cured if the have some illness after they are in perfect health. People can adopt them. We don't euthanize dogs or cats at the sanctuary. That is the difference between a sanctuary and the other places that do almost the same. I don't know how do you call them. 
www.farodelosanimales.org


----------



## steph518 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> Not saying that spaying a female creates aggression, but . . . not all hormones do the same thing. Dropping testosterone levels (gelding/neutering) would have a very different influence on behavior than dropping estrogen levels (spaying)


I mean do you think that a female dog could become aggressive? would you please explain thanks


----------



## steph518 (Oct 3, 2011)

oh sorry you said that. and that is true what you said estrogen does not work the same as testosterone.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd check several things with your friend's dog.
First, have a vet check to make sure she healed normally, and that pain isn't making her aggressive. Also have her thyroid checked, as a low thyroid can cause aggression. Some tick borne diseases, like Lyme diesease can cause achyness/grouchyness.

Then see if she is resource guarding. Does she do it only when she is in her bed/on a couch/chair etc? Or laying down somewhere where she doesn't want to be bothered? If so, there are ways to train a dog out of it. Google/search this forum for resource guarding. This can be very common, and not that difficult to fix. NILIF can help. (Google it).


----------



## steph518 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks!! I'll Google it and tell her. I trained my dog he was very aggressive and now he is so lovely even with kids and men. Now he obeys me and doesn't growl or show teeth at me. I'm so proud because I did that on my own because I didn't have money to pay for a trainer.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I would suggested having the vet check her out to make sure everything is normal. The testing Spotted Nikes mentioned are a good place to start. I would have your friend talk to the vet about the aggression and see if they will refer her to a veterinary behaviorist.

It is very difficult to give advice over a forum, especially when you are not the dogs owner. Have the owner look into a professional behaviorist and get a consult. Your friend could also come to the forum and ask for help.


----------



## steph518 (Oct 3, 2011)

She asked me today and will go to the vet tomorrow to ask him. She does not speak English that's why she is not here asking. But she is looking for help.


----------

